
Shipping giant Hanjin files for bankruptcy protection - ourmandave
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hanjin-bankruptcy-20160831-snap-story.html
======
ChuckMcM
I wonder what the crews on the ships do. You're a crew, you know that you
aren't going to get paid by the company, and you've got thousands of metric
tons of cargo on board. The terminal where you are supposed to take it won't
unload it. The people who shipped it can't get to it, and eventually you are
going to run out of food on board.

Do you go privateer? Sell the cargo to pay off your goods and then sell the
boat and by tickets back to your home port? Do you just load up into a life
boat and drive into shore and leave the abandoned ship for someone to salvage?

If you're reading this and have some knowledge of how maritime law handles
this, I'm really curious!

Some interesting thoughts from the BBC here
[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-37241727](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-37241727)

~~~
fudged71
Very interesting: [https://gcaptain.com/hanjin-captains-ordered-slow-steam-
drif...](https://gcaptain.com/hanjin-captains-ordered-slow-steam-drift-avoid-
arrest/)

